# Using Soured Skim Milk to Replace Buttermilk?



## PA Baker (Dec 11, 2006)

My dinner tonight calls for 1 c of buttermilk (in a cornbread crust) but I have no buttermilk on hand.  Does the lemon juice trick work with skim milk?


----------



## Alix (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes it does. Do you know the proportions to use?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 11, 2006)

You'd better refresh my memory, if you don't mind!  I've looked in a couple of my cook books and they both give different rations.


----------



## Alix (Dec 11, 2006)

I do 1 tsp of lemon juice for every 1/2 cup of milk. Is that what you have?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 11, 2006)

That's one of the ones I have.  The other said 1 1/2 Tbsp for every cup.  I think I'll stick with yours.  You let it sit for a few minutes then, too, right?


----------



## Alix (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep, doesn't take long though. Hope it all works out OK.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2006)

I've always used 1 tablespoon per 1 cup of milk.  Never had a failure.  Works like a charm.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been known to use 2 TBS per cup of lime juice.  It's not going to hurt anything to use more - and it works pretty fast too!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 11, 2006)

Isnt buttermilk from the store fat free?

I never use it but know someone who (bizarrely) drinks the stuff because she thinks it tastes better than skim milk.


----------



## Alix (Dec 11, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I've been known to use 2 TBS *per cup of lime juice*. It's not going to hurt anything to use more - and it works pretty fast too!


 
Hey Elfie, isn't lime juice pretty sour already? *heeheehee*


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 11, 2006)

Why no Alix, the limes we grow HERE in North Carolina are so sweet you wouldn't believe it!!!!!  It's a real sugar rush! 

Jenny - buttermilk is fat free - I've never seen it any other way.  I just don't understand drinking it at all = it is some nasty stuff.  My Dad always broke up cornbread and put buttermilk over it in a bowl.  Around here if you are sitting at the lunch counter of this one place, and other places too - if you order milk they will ask if you mean "sweet" milk as so many people drink buttermilk.

It's good for cooking/recipes but I have never developed a taste for it just plain.


----------



## Dove (Dec 11, 2006)

Elf,
I love buttermilk but you will never see me drink milk...never liked it. Years ago the buttermilk was soooooo good. It had real pieces of butter in it.
Dove


----------



## Katie H (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't know if it's a southern thing or not, but my daddy used to pour a big, tall glass of buttermilk at night and crush up a bunch of saltine crackers in it.  He enjoyed it as if it were a heavenly treat.  Ugh!  I loved my daddy, but...buttermilk and saltines before bed. No can do.  Give me a break!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2006)

Buttermilk is what's left over from churning cream to make butter.  As all the fat in the cream becomes butter, what's left is fat free.


----------

